# How UnClean HVAC Can be the Cause of Heart Problem?



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there a big possibility that our HVACs can be one of the causes of heart problem among our family members? What are the prevention we can do?


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Without proper HVAC system maintenance, pollutants can make their way into the system and into the air of your home. There are many different particles in the air that can make the indoor air quality poor, including:

Bacteria
Carbon Monoxide
Cleaning Supplies
Critters Living in Ducts
Dust
Household Chemicals
Lead
Mold
Paint Products
Pet Dander
Secondhand Smoke
Volatile Organic Compounds (VOC)
Wood Burning Pollutants


----------



## tech24services (Dec 26, 2015)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ACSS (Nov 14, 2016)

Wow that's a long list of pollutants.


----------



## jedy22k (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for the list! Help to increase my knowledge!


----------

